# English Chat Thread



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*Greetings my dear brothers and sisters 
I have to give credit to my friend Eyad (Coptic Lion) because he was my inspiration in creating this thread (Topic) , this is basically the English Version of Arab Church Memebers Chat please feel free to discuss anything in English ONLY , and please never ever hesitiate because you feel shy or reluctant of chatting in English after all we are all less than perfect in this language and we can always learn from each others 

May God's Bless and Grace be with you Always 

Roman​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*يعنى الموضوع ده لتعليم اللغه الانجيلزيه ؟
ولا مجرد دردشه ؟
ولا 2*1؟
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



يعنى الموضوع ده لتعليم اللغه الانجيلزيه ؟
ولا مجرد دردشه ؟
ولا 2*1؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


its all in all , All English for all purposes Mina  *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

thanks my brother for the beautiful topic
god bless your live


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

please start posting here as we want this to be a success  , and*again you can post anything that you feel like posting here as long as it is in English , you can greet your friend or simply just post whats on your mind in English , anything in English goes here , as long as its your words and if it was copied from some place else you should mention that at the end of the article , 

Thanks so Much​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> thanks my brother for the beautiful topic
> god bless your live



thanks for your reply and I really wish it won't be your last one here , please come here ofter and tell others about this thread in case they didn't notice it , 
God Bless you


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

**Often *​


----------



## يهودى (24 فبراير 2012)

*Nice to see topic like this here
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

*amazing idea...it would be great to start with an intoduction to what this Forum is about, try to explain each section with brief de******ion to the purpose*

*I will continue watching this topic and I will try to include some of the ideas*

*Thanks Servant & God Bless U*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

Thanks for your reply Fadi , let's see if this Chat thread will be a success and then we might decide to make new threads for other purposes , but untill now , things don't seem very promising


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

good idea


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

Dats a great idea my bro !
God bless your mind


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

thank you all very much for your replies and kind words and keep this thread alive !!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*.... **Brother, Roman *​*  Thank you for mentioning my name in the Your wonderful
 Real wonderful idea
** God bless your life*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

don't mention it my friend , I just hope that people keep posting in here , thanks for your reply​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

Greetings to you, dear brother
"Servant Of Christ"
::::::::::::::
I very like this idea .
 I need to increase my level of English
. Thank you very for this topic
::::::::::::::
Greetings to you
::::::::::::​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

thanks so much for your interest and reply and hopefully you'll always post in here , Thanks again for supporting the idea​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 فبراير 2012)

*Good idea*

*God Bless You*

*+++*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

elamer1000 God shed his bless and peace upon you , thanks for your reply​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> Thanks for your reply Fadi , let's see if this Chat thread will be a success and then we might decide to make new threads for other purposes , but untill now , things don't seem very promising


 
*I'm optimstic about it...don't lose faith*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2012)

nice topic servant....or i guess i can call you roman  now cuz i sow you signing using it   it's realy a nice topic..and a gra8 idea....God bless you  my sweet brother


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2012)

so as it is for chat.....so it's nice to start with saying...good morning to you alllllllll


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *I'm optimstic about it...don't lose faith*​


*
I sure hope so Fadi , thanks so much *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



			nice topic servant....or i guess i can call you roman  now cuz i sow you signing using it   it's realy a nice topic..and a gra8 idea....God bless you  my sweet brother

أنقر للتوسيع...


Thanks so much for your reply my sweet sister , yeah I was kinda forced to use the name Roman despite the fact I didn't like it at first but then I don't think its so bad , you know by what name I go though :closedeye lol , Thanks for your reply and support of the idea​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



			so as it is for chat.....so it's nice to start with saying...good morning to you alllllllll
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Good Morning to you too , how are you today ??​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

good morning 4 all
Have a nice day


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2012)

hey Roman did you inform 'yahoodi' he is american  i guess he will sure support this page.....


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:



good morning 4 all
Have a nice day

أنقر للتوسيع...


Its evening now , so I'd say , good evening Eyead , how have you been ?? *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> hey Roman did you inform 'yahoodi' he is american  i guess he will sure support this page.....


*
Sure , My dear Jewish brother was the first who have been notified about this thread , Thanks ,sister *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 فبراير 2012)

This english copy of members' chatting topic will make the purpose of our forums arrive to the most of people and may will make the other people who they can't understand our language to know what we talk about
and this will make us do discussion about the topics that appear in the another parts of this forums
thanks my brother roman for this great idea
GOD bless u brother


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*thanks so much violet , it is true what you said  , indeed it'll be so nice but I hope for a larger number of members who use it actually , thanks again and God Bless *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

if anyone has a subject want to discuss in English feel free to post it here and preferably highlight it in Red please , Thank you all so much


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 فبراير 2012)

i've to close forums now .. tomorrow with god bless i'll get here and subscribe in the main topic
oh,after i forget,
for the forums' responsables here,
may you'll find here people have english who can help in translation section


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 فبراير 2012)

sorry .. i said that the responsables here may will find brothers and sisters have "english skills"
not "english" only
^_^
god bless be with u
good night


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*Thats not the purpose behind this thread , the admins were very clear regarding Translation , we are here just to chat and have fun in English , thanks again Violet ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 فبراير 2012)

Nice tobic and very good ideaGod bless u​


----------



## العراقيه (25 فبراير 2012)

thanks brother.. its good idea to right what you  feel about, and say hi to all  your friend that you miss .
may god bless you
please pray for me

your sister
in christ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 فبراير 2012)

The Creed 
we believe in one God, God the Father the pantocrator, Who created 
the heaven and earth,and of all things seen and unseen.We believe in 
One Lord Jesus christ,The only Begotten son of God,Begotten of the 
father before all ages.Light of Light;True God of true God,begotten, 
not created;of one essence with the father,by whom all things were 
created.Who, for us men and for our salvation,came down from the 
heaven and was incarnate of Holy Spirit and the virgin Mary,and 
bacame man.And He was crucified for us under pontious 
pilate,suffered, and was buried.And the third day He rose from the 
dead,according to ******ures;and ascended into heaven ,and sits at 
the right hand of His Father.And He shall come again with glory to 
judge the living and the dead,whose kingdom shall have no end.And we 
believe in the Holy spirit,the Lord,the Giver of life,Who proceeds 
from the Father ;Who with the Father and the son is worshipped and 
glorified,Who spoke by the prophets in one Holy katholik and 
Apostolic Church.We confess one baptism for the remission of sins.We 
look for the resurrection of the dead ,and the life of the world to 
come.Amen

*Remember me my brothers in your prayers*

​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> The Creed
> we believe in one God, God the Father the pantocrator, Who created
> the heaven and earth,and of all things seen and unseen.We believe in
> One Lord Jesus christ,The only Begotten son of God,Begotten of the
> ...


*What a great post Yestus !!! for real !! the creed is so nicely written and so expressive it summarizes our belief as good Christians ,God Bless you and thanks so much , you deserve my evaluation  *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> Nice tobic and very good ideaGod bless u​



*Thanks so much for taking time to come and post here in my thread and I truly wish that your great post won’t be the last here , Thanks again sister , God Bless you *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

العراقيه قال:


> thanks brother.. its good idea to right what you  feel about, and say hi to all  your friend that you miss .
> may god bless you
> please pray for me
> 
> ...



*Glad that you liked the idea and you made me very happy when I saw you posted here , keep coming always , Many Thanks , 
God Bless 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*I wish we can discuss what is the biggest problem and the greatest obstacle that prevent us from learning and speaking English , ? any ideas ?*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 فبراير 2012)

thanks servant of christ for your evaluation
in the true the topic moved from another site
god bless your live 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*


يسطس الأنطونى قال:



thanks servant of christ for your evaluation
in the true the topic moved from another site
god bless your live 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


thanks so much for copying the creed and bringing it to us , God Bless *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*thanks my dear friend and great interlocutor Rosetta , I am looking forward to see you posting here , God Bless you *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*here are some nice words for you all  *

*"You Are Loved (Don't Give Up)"*​Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
When your heart's heavy
I...I will lift it for you

Don't give up
Because you want to be heard
If silence keeps you
I...I will break it for you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

Don't give up
It's just the hurt that you hide
When you're lost inside
I...I will be there to find you

Don't give up
Because you want to burn bright
If darkness blinds you
I...I will shine to guide you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

You are loved
Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
Don't give up
Every one needs to be heard
You are loved​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

This is so nice and well written , I don't know wether it is your own writing or you have found it some place else , either way its fantastic in more than one sense of the word , Keep it up sister


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*No  it's not me who wrote those nice words..i received them from a friend today... so i *
*thought of sharing it with you all*....
 will always share with you what i get..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*Take your time to read this A very touching story that a friend shared with us all! We must think before we speak because we never know what kind of day it is for anyone!... This is deep !

~ Never Judge Anyone ~

A doctor entered the hospital in hurry after being call...ed in for an urgent surgery. He answered the call ASAP, changed his clothes and went directly to the surgery block. He found...** the boy’s father going and coming in the hall waiting for the doctor. Once seeing him, the dad yelled: “Why did you take all this time to come? Don’t you know that my son’s life is in danger? Don’t you have the sense of responsibility?” The doctor smiled and said: “I am sorry, I wasn’t in the hospital and I came the fastest I could after receiving the call…… And now, I wish you’d calm down so that I can do my work” “Calm down?! What if your son was in this room right now, would you calm down? If your own son dies now what will you do??” said the father angrily The doctor smiled again and replied: “I will say what Job said in the Holy Bible “From dust we came and to dust we return, blessed be the name of God”. Doctors cannot prolong lives. Go and intercede for your son, we will do our best by God’s grace”

“Giving advice when we’re not concerned is so easy” Murmured the father. The surgery took some hours after which the doctor went out happy, “Thank God! Your son is saved!” and without waiting for the father’s reply he carried on his way running. “If you have any question, ask the nurse!!” “Why is he so arrogant? He couldn’t wait some minutes so that I ask about my son’s state” Commented the father when seeing the nurse minutes after the doctor left.

The nurse answered, tears coming down her face: “His son died yesterday in a road accident, he was in the burial when we called him for your s on’s surgery. And now that he saved your son’s life, he left running to finish his son’s burial.”

NEVER JUDGE ANYONE because you never know how their life is and as to what is happening or what they’re going through!!!*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

what a fantastic story !!!! and what a great doctor , despite that he had to bury his son he tolerated the rudeness of the boy's father , a very interesting story indeed thanks for sharing !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

you are most welcome  
maybe it is not rudeness from the father  it was   the father care for his 

son's life.. maybe it was misjudge, too...

 thank you for your comment​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

it depends on the way you look at it​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

yeah sure it dose..... 
Good night .... i guess i better sleep -

- it's better to end this day before it ends me ... heheheheh new expretion


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*That is such a fantastic way of phrasing sister ! , I also had bad days in my life and felt like that but I guess that sadness is a permanent guest of mine , I miss my pain sometimes .....God Bless you and shed his grace on you always , Amen *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*Before I sign out : I wanna say something to afriend of mine that I miss so much , To you “Angella” : 
Please , I like you so much and miss you so much and worry too much about you , sometimes we know a person and we feel like we knew that person for years that what I felt when I knew you , I hope that everything is alright in your life , you are such a courageous young woman who chose our Lord Jesus Christ over everything else in her life and for that I raise my hat up to you . You are indispensible for us and this Forum will never be the same with out you , please come back to us , we miss your care , kindness and compassion more that you can imagine ,
God Bless You , Always 

Your Friend 
Roman 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

Good Morning 
God bless you my gr8 brother...hope she gets all those words.....
I miss you , too Angela​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

The way you know you've been given life, hope, and a future is when you begin 
giving those away to everyone else

When you get something that you really love, you can't help but tell other people about it. For example, if you get a really cool new car, everyone around you will hear about it. When you meet an amazing person, you can't help but tell others about him or her. You're not making a deliberate effort to talk about that person; rather, it just seems totally natural to want to talk about him or her.
In the same way, if you've experienced God's miraculous work in your life (e.g., salvation), you don't have to try really hard to force yourself to tell others about God; it just comes naturally—it's what you want to do. *What He did for you was so great that you want to brag about Him.* But in order to come to the point in life where you can't help but talk about God, you first must experience the greatness of God. As the psalmist says, you need to _taste and see that the Lord is good_ (Psalm 34:8).
Ingest and digest God's glory. It's interesting that the psalmist used tasting rather than seeing, hearing, smelling, or feeling. Notice that out of the five senses, only when we taste something do we actually get it inside of us. We're not supposed to just hear about God's glory or see his glory at a distance, we need to taste God for ourselves.
*Let God get in you and become a part of your identity.* Then, when people see you, they'll recognize that you look a lot like Jesus because you'll be giving them the same thing He gave you—life, hope, and a future.
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

[Sometimes, Missing is more precious than being together… ​ 
Because, we miss only those people whom we _NEVER_ want to _Forget_…..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

Take this one ...it's funny but some how true
​
​

*ROMANCE MATHEMATICS​
​


OFFICE ARITHMETIC​​​

Smart boss + smart employee = profit​​​

Smart boss + dumb employee = production​​​

Dumb boss + smart employee = promotion​​​

Dumb boss + dumb employee = overtime​​​


SHOPPING MATH​​​

A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.​​​

A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need.​​​


GENERAL EQUATIONS & STATISTICS​​​

A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.​​​

A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife. ​​​

A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.​​​

A successful woman is one who can find such a man.​​​


HAPPINESS​​​

To be happy with a man, you must understand him a lot and love him a little.​​​

To be happy with a woman, you must love her a lot and not try to understand her at all.​​​


LONGEVITY​​​

Married men live longer than single men do, but married men are a lot more willing to die.​​​


PROPENSITY TO CHANGE​​​

A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.​​​

A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, and she does.​​​


DISCUSSION T! ECHNIQUE​​​

A woman has the last word in any argument.​​​

Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.​​​

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 فبراير 2012)

_*great posts as always sister , Keep it up and we pray to Almighty God to keep blessing us and shedding his Grace on us , Amen *_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

"I Wish For You..."

Comfort on difficult days,
Smiles when sadness intrudes,
Rainbows to follow the clouds,
Laughter to kiss your lips,
Sunsets to warm your heart,
Gentle hugs when spirits sag,
Friendships to brighten your being,
Beauty for your eyes to see,
Confidence for when you doubt,
Faith so that you can believe,
Courage to know yourself,
Patience to accept the truth,
And love to complete your life​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

*The Daily Bible Verse*​
“Don’t call me Naomi,” she told them. “Call me Mara, because the Almighty has made my life very bitter. I went away full, but the LORD has brought me back empty. Why call me Naomi? The LORD has afflicted me; the Almighty has brought misfortune upon me.” *– Ruth 1:20-21 (NIV)​*​​*​*​​*The book of Ruth is not just about Ruth, but the restoration of Naomi. Naomi has lost her husband and two sons in Moab, so she wants to change her name from Naomi, which means “pleasantness”, to Mara, which means “bitterness.” Yet God is doing a work in Naomi. The bitterness of Naomi will turn to joy as God uses a Moabite woman to redeem her life. God is able to redeem and restore any situation.
“ ​*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

*There is no Limit*​
There is no limit to God's love for me,

His praise is my song, and ever shall be.

There is only one Spirit, only one Son,
Only one Father; these three in one. 

There is only one Savior, only one Lord;
Only one Way, only one Living Word.

There is only one Master, only one King;
But there is no limit to God's love for me. 

For great is your love, higher than the heavens;
your faithfulness reaches to the skies.
(Psalm 108:4)

​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

*Though I walk through the Valley Of the Shadows of Death I fear no Evil for thou art with me Psalm 23 *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

how are you ?? 
ne 1 here....


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

_*I am here , not very good but I thank God anyways how have you been ? *_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

It's life some days we feel up and the others down... i guess the down days are much more than the up days .... but we will go on as we are in Gods hands...
am ok... thank God


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

_*yeah , its always like that , unfortunately in our society there are NOT good days at all , all days come gloomy and sad and we are filled with regret for bad choices we took as a result of poor judgement stemmed from frustration about terrible cicumistances we go through every single day in a decayed society !​*_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

Can u Imagine???

It’s a true STORY
Jesus came on earth 2012 Jears ago.
He took a body like ours.
He was one DAY a cute little BABY.
He was one DAY a smart Teenager.
He was one DAY a wise YOUTH Man.

Can u Imagine???
It’s a true STORYthat has happened years & years ago.
Think about it and try to concentrate.
He was exactly like us in EVERYTHING except doing sins.
Jesus was one DAY a human like us.*He ate like us….
He drunk like us…
He slept like us…
He grew like us….
He was one day hungry like us…
He felt like us….
**So he sure can feel us..

Jesus was one DAY on earth & came 4m ages ago.

Dearest Baby Jesus,
if I was there I would have liked to hold you and hug you so tight
if I was there I would have liked to take care of you BABY Jesus as yo u do 2 me now

Dearest Teenager Jesus,
if I was there I would have liked to have you as my friend
if I was there I would have liked to hear your advises and listen to your voice

Dearest Youth Jesus,
if I was there I would have liked to be your daugther
if I was there I would have liked to feel u as my FATHER who gonna take care of me as u do now
Dearest Jesus LORD,
thanks 4 coming on earth.
thanks 4 le tting me feel all these FEELINGS.
thanks that you r my Baby my Friend my Father my Love and my Father and my GREATEST LORD.
LOVE U JESUS CHRIST
Keep me in your HEART AND NEVER TAKE YOUR HANDS 4m mine even if I did. *
*  copy*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

hello Roman-- how are you today?? how was your day?? what time is it there now??


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 فبراير 2012)

_*Everything is fine , how about yourself its exactly 8:19 PM here , the weather is fine and cool :flowers:*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

it's verrrrryy cold and windy todayyyyyy brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 فبراير 2012)

*the weather is turning less cold every day now in here , its a very good news *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

*It’s stilll cooold.... a week ago it started to be really hot but after that turned again really cooold** ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

love you God......come and lead my life...
Dancing with Jesus...

Dance with me, he pleads.
Dance within my light,
Feel warmth the delight.
Let me lead just follow.
I will not run you astray.
Simply follow me, all of your days.
I will guide your feet along the road
That lifts you up, that leads you home.
All you need to do is simply dance,
Dance with me,
Follow my steps,
Follow my lead,
Let me be your guide,
Lovingly living with you
By your side.
Just take my Hand,
I’ll hold you close.
Together we will dance,
Together down this road.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

*The same way you're saved is how you ought to live.*​ 
Colossians 2:6 says, _*So then, just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live in him.*_


This is such an awesome s c ri p ture for it says that the way we were saved is the way we must live. You didn't get saved by trying and struggling; likewise, you can't live your life on your own strength.
Every believer is saved simply by believing (and receiving) God's love, grace, and mercy. Therefore, *live each day of your life by receiving God's strength and walking in His grace and mercy.* Remember, the same way you're saved is how you ought to live.​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

_*if you feel lonely , be sure that God knows how you feel and he will be by your side , lets check out Psalm 70 :

 1 Hasten, O God, to save me; 
   come quickly, LORD, to help me.

 2 May those who want to take my life 
   be put to shame and confusion; 
may all who desire my ruin 
   be turned back in disgrace. 
3 May those who say to me, “Aha! Aha!” 
   turn back because of their shame. 
4 But may all who seek you 
   rejoice and be glad in you; 
may those who long for your saving help always say, 
   “The LORD is great!”

 5 But as for me, I am poor and needy; 
   come quickly to me, O God. 
You are my help and my deliverer; 
   LORD, do not delay.

*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

*Love you father*​


*Come and fill my heart with your love..*​

*Turn all my pain to rejoice*​

*Give me the power to look up to you and say with love:*​

*“Ohh God. Please come and touch all*​

*Those who want to take my life*​

*And those who desire my ruin*​

*And those who say to me Aha! Aha*​

_*I know that they are not bad they are only ill and they need your touch to cure..*_​

_*Do the same with them like you did with me..*_​

_*Without your touch I was worse*._​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

*  My Father sees my faltering steps
As I walk from day to day.
Yet He sometimes lets me stumble
To make me stronger in some way. *
*And when I try to run ahead

Or try to walk alone,
I always lose my footing
And stumble on the stones. 
But when I reach up for His hand

He pulls me to my feet.
My Father sees my faltering steps,
For He walks the path with me. 

The Lord upholds all who fall,
And raises up all those who are 
bowed down. (Psalm 145:14)*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

*Good Morning  to all of you  *
* wish you all a wonderful day*
*smile sun shine*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2012)

amen amen​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 مارس 2012)

_*It was an alright day for me , how about you sister?*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

It was a happy day for me 
a friend of mine told me a nice news-- and am happy for her
and am happy , too because i made a friend happy , too.
  so 2 firends are happy in one day -- that made my day hhhhhhhhhh-
 but an other friend was not that happy... hope to see all my frieb=nds happy ----- hope to see you happy , too my sweet sweet lovely brother..---


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 مارس 2012)

*nooooooormal day as usual ..it was so boring*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 مارس 2012)

*I am happy for you sister , why most people here suffer from boredom ?*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 مارس 2012)

*i don't know brother maybe from the terrible situations in many countries ... no one wanna do any thing and no one can have entertainment now a days

*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 مارس 2012)

_*That was exactly my point Violet !!*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 مارس 2012)

*mmmmm what we have to do .... i wanna shouuuuuuuuuut .....boring days ...boring university....boring family .... these things make bored member *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 مارس 2012)

*let's make a discussion about some thing....*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 مارس 2012)

_*about what ? *_​


----------



## تيمو (6 مارس 2012)

hey ya man

sorry for being late ... just saw the invitation

thanx for the invitation, though it's too late


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2012)

*Every problem is an opportunity to trust God.*

We all experience difficulties, problems, and trials throughout life. Usually, we also look for ways to solve those problems. All of the various solutions basically ask one of these two questions: "What can _I_ do to solve this?" Or, "What can _God_ do to solve this?"


In other words, we either try to solve the problem on our own, or we let God solve it. Obviously, it is much wiser to give your problems to God.
Therefore, in the midst of your problem, _*Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding*_ (Proverbs 3:5). Trust God to solve your problems. _Trust in the LORD forever, for the LORD, the LORD, is the Rock eternal_ (Isaiah 26:4).
During your trials you should frequently quote Psalm 91:2: _*I will say of the LORD, "He is my refuge and my fortress, my God, in whom I trust."*_
Furthermore, when you're truly trusting in God, there is nothing to worry about. Jesus said, _"Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me"_ (John 14:1).
Make this your cry: _"Some trust in chariots and some in horses, but *we trust in the name of the LORD our God*"_ (Psalm 20:7).
Trut the Lord God Almighty in every area of your life, even during problems, because every problem gives you an opportunity to trust God.
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2012)

i am waiting for you my brother Servant to come back again.......​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (14 مارس 2012)

*I think we need an entire section for English topics*
*We can assign some members the task of translating most important topics and put it there*
*What do you think about that*

*!
*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2012)

*If your life is anything like mine, it’s pretty well planned out. I have a calendar that reminds me of appointments, meetings, and other “to-do” items. Inevitably, interruptions change my day dramatically; and while they can be frustrating, they also can be productive.
Some of the great advances in God’s plans have come through “interruptions” to the normal routine. Take Mary, for example. An angel interrupted her life with the announcement that she would have a son named Jesus. Since she was a virgin and engaged to be married, this news was undoubtedly shocking and deeply troubling (**Luke 1:26-31**). And Saul, the Jewish zealot who persecuted early Christians, was on his way to Damascus to arrest more followers of “the Way” when he was blinded by Jesus Himself (**Acts 9:1-9**). This life-changing interruption had huge implications for the future of Christianity.
The psalmist reminds us that the Lord can make “the plans of the peoples of no effect” (**Ps. 33:10**). Yet all too often we respond to the interruptions of our well-ordered lives with attitudes like frustration, irritation, fear, and doubt. God’s surprises in our day are full of opportunities. Let’s welcome them as a new “to-do list” from Him.


**Lord, if I’m feeling rushed today,
I need Your eyes to help me see
That when an interruption comes,
It is an opportunity. —Sper

*
*Look for God’s purpose in your next interruption*


----------



## يهودى (16 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> i am waiting for you my brother Servant to come back again.......​




I hope he is ok


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

*thank you very much*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *I think we need an entire section for English topics*
> *We can assign some members the task of translating most important topics and put it there*
> *What do you think about that*
> 
> ...



_*First Of all , thank you for your comment and second please , this thread isn't about making suggestions because we already made that suggestion and was rejected by the Admin and we must respect his point of view , thanks again *_​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *thank you very much*



you are most welcome , Thank you


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> i am waiting for you my brother Servant to come back again.......​



_*A Servant Of Christ never stops serving his Lord Jesus Christ ....and his sons and daughters , thanks alot ..

*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2012)

welcome back Servant.... i guess your page missed you ....
am really happy to see you here again..


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> I hope he is ok



_*Ma Shlomkha my friend 
I am ok thanks for asking , 

*_​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> welcome back Servant.... i guess your page missed you ....
> am really happy to see you here again..


_*
it was nice to see that you kept the page active for the past weeks , I am grateful to you *_​


----------



## John Peter (17 مارس 2012)

*Why!!*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 مارس 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *Why!!*​



_*Why what ???*_​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 مارس 2012)

*We are all deeply saddened by the death of Coptic Pope Shenuda III , he was a mentor and a guide for millions of God’s Children , his departure was a blow to us all that we can only recover from by always remembering that he Is now in the hand’s of Almighty God . 
May he rest in peace and may God have Mercy on his soul , 
Amen 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2012)

*We lost him....but he is now  happy in Gods arms....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2012)

*One Door Closes..Another Opens*​ 


*Revelations 3:8*
_*When God leads you to the edge of the cliff, trust Him fully and let go, only 1 of 2 things will happen, either He'll catch you when you fall, or He'll teach you how to fly! 'The power of one sentence! God is going to shift things around for you today and let things work in your favor. *_
_* God closes doors no man can open & God opens doors no man can close.. *_


*The will of God will never take you where the Grace of God will not protect you.*​




​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 مارس 2012)

_*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



We lost him....but he is now  happy in Gods arms....

أنقر للتوسيع...


indeed *_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2012)

Things God Wants Us to Know
*1. Sorrow and grief are never easy.*
*2. We discover in the gospel of John that even our Lord wept at times.*​
*3. But though sorrow and grief are real to us we dare not miss the lessons God is trying to teach us through sorrow.*

Through the loss of a loved one and friend God is able to teach us things that He could not teach us at other times, in other circumstances. ​
We need to be sensitive to Him in this time. ​
What then would God teach us through this experience? What can we learn? What are the lessons He wants to teach us? ​
*God wants us to know that He still loves us*​
It sometimes is easy to feel that God loves us when things are going well and He doesn't love us when things aren't going well. ​
We sometimes wonder how can God love us and allow the things to come into our lives that he does? ​
How can God love us and allow death and sorrow to come? ​
*1. The Bible responds by telling us that it is God's very nature to be loving*​
God is love. (I John 4:8) ​
His love for us doesn't change though the circumstances may. ​
*2. The problem isn't that God doesn't love us but that our perspective is limited*​
God is infinite, we are finite. ​
God sees the whole, we see only the part. ​
God's ways aren't our ways. Is. 55:8-9 "for my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith Jehovah. For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts." ​
God in His wisdom allows sorrow to come into our lives and we must remember that His plan is best. ​
*3. It is to this loving God that we can turn and know that He judges rightly and correctly.*​
Gen. 18 asks the question, "shall not the judge of all the earth do right?" ​
We can turn to God at this time and know he is fair, just, impartial and loving. (Ps. 98:9) ​
*4. Yes, in this time of sorrow it may seem as if God's love is not to be found.*​
But His word reminds us that He does love us. ​
But more than this He sympathizes with us. Heb. 2:17 tells us "Wherefore it behooved him (Christ) in all things to be made like unto His brethren, that He might become a merciful and faithful High Priest . . . ​
The Lord Jesus came to earth from heaven to become a man. ​
He knows what it means to sorrow, to grieve. ​
He sympathizes with you in your grief. ​
*5. In sorrow, God wants us to know He still loves us.*​
He is loving. ​
He is just, and fair in judgment. ​
He is sympathetic in our sorrow. ​
(But God not only wants us to learn something of His love while we sorrow, but)
*God Wants Us to Learn Something About Life*
*1. God would remind us at a time like this that life is a gift.*​
None of us are promised another year, another month, another day. Each day is a gift from God. ​
The Bible reminds us of the shortness of life by the comparisons it makes to life. ​
The Bible says that a man's days are:a .Swifter than a runner. (Job 9:25)b. Like a swift ship.(Job 9:26)c. Swifter than a weaver's shuttle. ​
We are further reminded of the shortness of life by comparisons which describe life:a. As a vapor. (James 4:14)b. As grass. (I Peter 1:24)c. As a flower that withereth. (Job 14:2) ​
Yes, a time like this reminds us of the shortness of life; a life that is a gift, a life that is only one heart beat from eternity.
*2. But God would also teach us something else about life.*​
Not only is it short and a gift, but life is a time of preparation. ​
For though life at times seems absurd, unreasonable, tragic, difficult and hard to understand; the Bible makes it perfectly clear that life is a time of preparation. ​
For all that we know of life is not encompassed from the crib to the grave. ​
The Bible reveals that there is life beyond the grave. ​
The purpose of this life is to prepare for the life after the grave. ​
(But God also would teach us another lesson through sorrow and that is . . .)
*God Wants Us to Learn Something About His Provision*
*1. It is at a time sickness and sorrow in death such as we've experienced with out friend (Name) that we realize our utter helplessness and dependence on God.*
*2. God doesn't always choose to heal the sick but He does promise life eternal to those who accept the gift of His son.*
*3. If one thing is perfectly clear in the Bible it is that the love of God (which we talked about earlier) prompted Him to send His son Jesus to earth. - To die on the cross in your place and in my place.*
*4. The Bible reveals, and our experience confirms that we are sinners. *​
And sin's penalty is death (separation). ​
Christ came to pay that penalty for us. ​
He died in my place and in your place.​
*5. He asks that we accept that gift by faith. *
*6. John 3:16 summarizes God's provision "for God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten son that whosoever believeth on Him, should not perish, but have eternal life." (You can do this right now.) *
*7. This is God's provision.*​
A provision that can be very precious at a time like this. ​
A provision that God would remind us of at a time of sorrow and grief. ​
*Conclusion*
*1. Through the sorrow and grief, God is teaching us lessons:*​
We need to be sensitive. ​
Lessons of His love. ​
He still loves us in spite of circumstances. ​
He is fair and just. ​
He sympathizes with us. ​
Lessons about life. ​
That is a gift. ​
That it is short. ​
That it is to be used in preparation. ​
Lessons about God's provision. ​
God provides eternal life to those who by faith accept Christ's work for them on the cross. ​
*2. These lessons if heeded can provide:*​
Comfort to the grieving. ​
Peace in sorrow. ​
And life everlasting.​
a. To believe that He died for you, in your place.b. To trust Him as your Savior and in return He promises life 
eternal.

copy​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 مارس 2012)

there're somebodies stay with us too long time but we don't know the real truth about them and their emotions until a long time when time becomes unsuitable for doing any thing about them
this qoute deserves to be the last post for a human know himself


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2012)

40 40Years of Service for Pope Shenouda - Not a coincidence​One is so touched with all what we saw and read over the past week after the departure of Pope Shenouda.

Every day new speech, new article, new comment and world wide reactions.

If we only compare, how a President like Hosni Mubarak was gone, and how the Pope was gone.  This is to fulfill what the Lord says "I honour those who honour me" and what Virgin Mary said "He has brought down rulers from their thrones but has lifted up the humble".

We have never ever seen such a funeral service so packed with all kinds of people from all around the world whether clergy or non clergy.  Someone told me they heard on one of the channels that the Ambassador of Japan was not able to enter the Cathedral and  was left outdoors.

God chose for him to leave in peace, in his residence during the Holy Lent period.  When we hear that 3 people died suffocating and 137 injured, I can't imagine.  It only came to my mind, what if he died in summer, how could this have been worse ?

He completed his 40 years in service.  The Bible is clear that God considers 40 days a spiritually significant time period.  I am quoting below from the book "The Purpose Driven Life" by Rick Warren.

- Noah's life was transformed by 40 days of rain

- Moses was transformed by 40 days on Mount Sinai

- The spies were transformed by 40 days in the Promised Land

- David was transformed by Goliath's 40 day challenge

- Elijah was transformed when God gave him 40 days of strength from a single meal

- The entire city of Ninevah was transformed when God gave the people 40 days to change

- Jesus was empowered by 40 days in the wilderness

- The disciples were transformed by 40 days with Jesus after resurrection


And finally, I will add that the world has been transformed by 40 years of Service for Pope Shenouda.  We heard and will still hear a lot more.

God bless you all.

copy​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> there're somebodies stay with us too long time but we don't know the real truth about them and their emotions until a long time when time becomes unsuitable for doing any thing about them
> this qoute deserves to be the last post for a human know himself


 you know my sister  i guess you will never know the real truth of a person unless you meet them and see them in real life..
and even in real life...many are good actors


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أبريل 2012)

*Do You Really Want More Faith?*


by David J. Stewart


How often do we as believers pray and ask God for more faith? Actually, I believe it is very common for Christians to ask God to increase their faith. I know I have asked God for more faith quite often throughout my Christian life. Most believers are well familiar with Hebrews 11:6...

"But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him."

Faith pleases God! It would make sense then that we should pray for a stronger faith if we want to please God. I do believe that most believers desire a stronger faith. However, very few believers understand how faith works. I have been saved for 23 years now and it took me a long time to learn the things I am about to share with you. It is all very simple, yet profound. These truths were in the Bible all the time, I just didn't see them until hardships came into my life. It's been said that you can't see a rainbow when your directly facing the sun. To see a rainbow, you have to be facing at an angle to the sun. Likewise, sometimes the rainbows in our life don't become visible until God steps back out of the way for a while. Such is the case with faith. T he book of Esther is a great example--"God" is NOT mentioned even one time. Even though God is not mentioned once in Esther, we see God working behind the scenes throughout the book. Never forget--When you can't see the HAND of God, trust the HEART of God! I thank the Holy Spirit for teaching me this wonderful truth. 
I've often said that God intended for life to be simple, and I still believe that. You may ask, "Life, simple?" Yes, simple. I realize that life can become very complicated at times; but if we'll learn to have simple faith in God, we can have that perfect peace that "passeth ALL understanding" (which the Bible promises to us in Philippians 4:6-7). Let me now share with you some truths to burn your heart:
1. You don't need much faith to be saved or to get your prayers answered. The Bible speaks of having "child-like faith" to be saved and "faith as a grain of mustard-seed" to move mountains (and these are very true). To be saved, we do not need a quantity of faith--we simply need faith. Any amount of faith can save a person as long as it is genuine faith in the Lord Jesus Christ. Optimism is not faith. Good works is not faith.& nbsp; Church membership is not faith. Baptism is NOT faith. Faith is when we confess our sins to Jesus Christ and ask Him to forgive us, believing that He paid the price for our sins. Faith is us trusting Jesus 100% to save us. 
Let me startle you here. *Did you know that you can have 99% doubt in Jesus Christ and still have 100% faith. I haven't gone bananas here, I'm going somewhere with this. Let's say there's a chair, an unsteady looking chair. You need to change a light bulb and this chair is the only thing nearby to stand upon. You are in a hurry and decide to use the chair anyway, even though it appears to look unsteady. You stand upon the chair and change the light bulb to finish the job. The chair held up. Now let me explain. Even though you had strong doubts in the chair, you still applied 100% faith because you acted upon your belief. If a person says, "I believe, I believe," but never actually stands upon the chair--that is NOT faith, it is mere optimism. Faith is t he act of actually standing upon the chair. Don't miss this! No matter how much doubt I may have in that chair's ability to hold me up, it is nothing less than 100% faith if I stand upon the chair. Did you get that? *As long as you act upon your belief, it doesn't matter how much doubt you may have. As a matter of fact, you can't have faith without some degree of doubt. What a wonderful truth! All the faith a person needs to be saved is "just enough" faith to obey God's Word. 
Faith is dynamic, not passive. Hebrews 11 says "by faith, Noah built an ark." The Bible doesn't say, "By faith, Noah thought about building an ark." *Faith is what moves us to serve God (action).* Either *we have faith, or we don't*. Simply admitting that Jesus is the Savior is not sufficient to save us, we MUST personally believe upon Him to forgive our sins and save us. Also, the Bible never says "he that believeth MUCH shall be saved." No it doesn't. The Bible says "He that believeth." If a man is 99% doubtful, he can still have 100% faith in Jesus Christ if he'll simply "call upon the name of the Lord" as Romans 10:13 tells us. This is a simple, yet profound truth. How much faith do I need to be saved? Just enough! Just enough faith to call upon Jesus Christ to forgive and save me from sin and hell. Likewise, God only requires faith as a small mustard seed to work mighty miracles. The black Mustard plant in Israel grows to be over 10-feet high. It is amazing that such a small seed can grow into such a large plant. Our prayers will do the same thing. Praying is in itself, faith. 
It takes faith to pray, but it takes a stronger faith to keep praying. The reason why so many believers quit praying is because they lose faith (i.e.., they don't believe God is going to answer their prayer). I recently received an answer to prayer. It's taken over a year of praying, but God is beginning to answer my prayer. I pray that the Lord will continue working in this matter. I have learned not to put God on trial every time I pray. If God answers, amen; If God doesn't answer, God knows best. 
2. Unshakable faith comes from having your faith shaken. Once we are saved, the trial of our faith begins. Jesus said to His own disciples, "Oh ye of little faith." The disciples had no idea of the hardships and persecutions which were to follow. It would be those very hardships and persecutions which would strengthen their faith. It was this strengthened faith that enabled Peter to preach mightily at Pentecost. It was this faith that prepared John for the island of Patmos, where he wrote the book of Revelation. It was this faith that allowed Peter and Silas to sing praises in prison while their feet were bound in shackles. If our faith is to grow, it must go through hardships and trials. There is NO other way. The Bible called John the Baptist the greatest man born amongst women (because he prepared the people for the Lord's coming). However, we find John in prison shortly thereafter, doubting whether Jesus was the Christ at all. John's faith was being tested, he was having a rough time. John told his disciples to go ask Jesus if He was the Messiah, or "do we look for another?" 
"Now when John had heard in the prison the works of Christ, he sent two of his disciples, And said unto him, Art thou he that should come, or do we look for another?"
(Matthew 11:2-3)
John was discouraged. Could not this Messiah, Who could perform all these miracles, deliver His faithful servant from prison? Yes, Jesus could have, but He didn't. Let every Christian take heed to this message--things don't always get better in this life. John was discouraged and in doubt...he sought help from the Lord...he was beheaded at the sword of Herod. Things went from bad to worse, and then from worse to worst. Ever been there? These foolish health, wealth and prosperity preachers that tell you your not right with God if bad things happen to you--They're liars!!! King David said he never saw the righteous begging for bread. Well, there's a man King David never saw, his name was Lazarus, and he was a beggar (Luke 16). Sometimes we do have to beg for brea d as believers, sometimes we do get fed to hungry lions, sometimes we do have to file for bankruptcy. Remember: Life is what happens to you while your making big plans! 
Life is not fair friend, but God certainly is fair! God is just and faithful! Your faith will be put to the test, learn to cherish those moments as the Apostle Paul did.

"And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then am I strong"


(2nd Corinthians 12:9-10)

Amazingly, Paul was happy to be going through hard times. Paul says, "bring it on devil, do your worst, it's just more opportunity for me to show my faith in God and earn rewards more in heaven." We must mature as believers to the place in our Christian life where we appreciate the problems in our life. We may not like them, but we can learn to see the silver linings of the storm clouds in our life if we'll walk with God. Problems are a blessing. Now I know this may sound strange, but it is Bible. The Apostle Paul realized that his own weaknesses were being used by God to strengthen his faith. You CANNOT please God without faith (Hebrews 11:6). God wants our faith to mature; therefore, our faith must be tried (James 1:3-4). Listen friend, God doesn't need your talent s. God doesn't need your brain. God doesn't need your money. God doesn't need your social status. God doesn't need your wit and charm. God needs nothing from any of us. 

"For ye see your calling, brethren, how that not many wise men after the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble, are called: But God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty; And base things of the world, and things which are despised, hath God chosen, yea, and things which are not, to bring to nought things that are: That no flesh should glory in his presence."


(1st Corinthians 1:26-29)

You see friend, God doesn't like big-shots. I don't know about you, but I have never liked big-shots myself. Truthfully, we're all little-shots, deserving of hell-fire. So be rest assured, the problems will come; but when they do, hopefully you'll be spiritually-minded, counting them a blessing for Christ's sake. Your problems really are a stepping-stone, a perfect opportunity for you to make God happy by continuing your faith in Him. Faith pleases God. It takes much more faith to continue living for God when the sky is falling in your life. The trials and tribulations in your life will "perfect" your faith if you'll not give up. You just hang in there friend, joy comes in the morning, but first you have to go through the night of torment and crying.
3. Problems in your life are worth more than lots of money. You read that right--bad things happening to you are far more valuable than wealth! I don't like it any more than you do, but it's Bible. Forget the lottery, you need problems! 

"That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ:"


(1st Peter 1:7)

Only an idiot wants problems, but problems are a part of life. We must deal with them. Unfortunately, some people needlessly kill themselves (as a friend I once knew). Some people turn to liquor (as my own father). Your level of faith determines how you respond to life's difficulties. For a believer to turn to the liquor bottle is a lack of faith in God. For a believer to contemplate suicide is a lack of faith in God. John the Baptist's faith faltered while in prison, he missed a perfect opportunity to be strong in the Lord. What a contrast to when Paul was imprisoned, where he wrote the book of Philippians. We all falter sometimes. Surely, John the Baptist was a man of faith, he just didn't understand why things were happening the way they were--I know I've be en there many times. John's faith temporarily faltered. I'm not talking about John's salvation, I'm simply talking about his Christian walk with God. John never lost his salvation, not at all; He simple lost the joy of salvation. We all get discouraged sometimes. However, a mature believer has learned to view his or her problems as golden opportunities to show their faith in God. So stop complaining!!! 
Interestingly, degrees of faith are NOT taught in the Bible--Either you had faith or you didn't. God only requires the smallest amount of faith. Therefore, the Bible does not teach different levels of faith. All the faith you need for God to move mountains is the smallest amount. 
Let me say, "a faith MUST be tested." Whether you like it or not, your faith WILL be tested. The test is not the problems in your life. The test is your faith itself. Unsaved people have problems just like saved people do, but they have no faith in the Lord. They're not being tested because there is nothing to test, they are unbelievers. 

"That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ:"


(1st Peter 1:7)

Having made these 3 points, now I ask you once more--Do you really want more faith? Well, do you? If you do, that is good and commendable; but remember, a greater faith comes from having a heavier burden. No pain, no gain. Though the Bible does NOT teach degrees of faith, it does in fact require a greater degree of faith on our part to continue serving the Lord when burdens arise. By saying that the Bible does not teach degrees of faith, I simply mean that God only requires the smallest faith to move mountains. Jesus met a Roman soldier with "great faith." The truth is that even the simplest faith would have been adequate, but it pleased Jesus greatly that this man had so much faith in Him (Luke 7:9). He told His own disciples that they were of "little faith" (Matthew 8:26). "Little faith" actually meant "no faith." 

"My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience. But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing."

Unshakable faith comes from having your faith shaken!!! If you ask God for more faith, you are actually asking God for more troubles and problems to come your way because that is how God increases your faith. To ask God for more faith without anticipating the trial of your faith is silly. Many people want success without sacrifice. Faith, just as anything else, has it's price.

2. Faith is not something that just happens, it is a gift from God.

"For I say, through the grace given unto me, to every man that is among you, not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think; but to think soberly, according as God hath dealt to every man the measure of faith."


(Romans 12:3)

Faith is given to us by God! We all have faith in something! Some people have faith in themselves (humanism and atheism). Some people have faith in the church and good deeds (Catholicism). Some people have faith in religion (Buddhists and Muslims). And some people have faith in the Lord Jesus Christ (Christians). Where you put your faith is up to you, but I'd highly recommend that you put 100% of your faith upon the Lord Jesus Christ to save you. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2012)

*1*
*Prayer is not a "spare wheel" that you pull out when in trouble, but it is a "steering wheel" that directs the right path throughout.*​ 

*2] So a Car's WINDSHIELD is so large & the Rear view Mirror is so small? Because our PAST is not as important as our FUTURE. So, Look Ahead and Move on. *​ 
*3] Friendship is like a BOOK. It takes few seconds to burn, but it takes years to write. *​ 
*4] All things in life are temporary. If going well, enjoy it, they will not last forever. If going wrong, don't worry, they can't last long either. *​ 
*5] Old Friends are Gold! New Friends are Diamond! If you get a Diamond, don't forget the Gold! Because to hold a Diamond, you always need a Base of Gold! *​ 
*6] Often when we lose hope and think this is the end, GOD smiles from above and says, "Relax, sweetheart, it's just a bend, not the end! *​ 
*7] When GOD solves your problems, you have faith in HIS abilities; when GOD doesn't solve your problems HE has faith in your abilities. *​ 
*8] A blind person asked St. Anthony: "Can there be anything worse than losing eye sight?" He replied: "Yes, losing your vision!" *​ 
*9] When you pray for others, God listens to you and blesses them, and sometimes, when you are safe and happy, remember that someone has prayed for you. *​ 
*10] WORRYING does not take away tomorrow's TROUBLES, it takes away today’s PEACE. *​


----------

